# Jewel Cichlids just layed eggs



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

Kind of excited, first set of eggs I've ever seen, just wanted to share =)


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Congrats!! There's been lots of fishy love lately


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Mine have laid eggs twice in the last 3 weeks, but I think their all female SO....I bought another which I'm hoping is a male. We'll see. 

Congrats on yours though.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

good job they must be happy in that tank
how big are those jewels


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

awsome i know it is neat when that happens u sure get a proud feeling like u are doing a good job with ur tank


----------



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

christhefish said:


> good job they must be happy in that tank
> how big are those jewels


Male is about 4 inches long, female 2.5ish inches. Still have some adults from the last batch of babies too.

Just starting setup on two new tanks tonight, a 33g and a 10g so so least we have room =)


----------



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> awsome i know it is neat when that happens u sure get a proud feeling like u are doing a good job with ur tank


Very much


----------

